
The Man Who Invented the World’s Most Important Number - adventured
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2016-11-29/the-man-who-invented-libor-iw3fpmed
======
schoen
I was imagining this was going to be about Leonhard Euler.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E_(mathematical_constant)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E_\(mathematical_constant\))

~~~
imranq
e is far more important than some interest rate which is proabaly calculated
with continuous compounding anyway

~~~
stcredzero
Technically, it isn't a number. It's a calculated value. It's a different
number every day.

------
sean_patel
> From his sitting room in Kalyves, Zombanakis can see the house where he grew
> up. He says he sometimes struggles to recognize the modern world of
> investment banking, where traders take home multimillion-pound bonuses and
> cheat their clients at the drop of a hat.

> “Back then the market was small and run by a few gentlemen,” Zombanakis
> says. “We took it for granted that gentlemen wouldn’t try to manipulate
> things like that. But as the market was getting bigger, you couldn’t trust
> it. You couldn’t control it.

> Banking now is like a prostitution racket run by pimps. There’s just too
> much money involved.”

This.

------
beagle3
(off topic) this article has awesome "graceful degradation": It includes a
super-low-resolution version of the pictures, which are then replaced with a
high-resolution version.

~~~
x1798DE
Is that sarcastic? If you're browsing without JS, or even without first-party
JS, the images are basically worthless. I'd much rather they used CSS to
accomplish whatever they were going for there.

~~~
beagle3
No, actually, I was not sarcastic. I was browsing this on mobile with almost
zero bandwidth, and I got the text quickly and a crude image -- but clear
enough to know I don't actually care about it.

For many sites, the entire site is often delayed because of pictures, or gets
several layout events as the pictures trickle through (or, they never do, and
it's not always clear if there should or shouldn't be an image).

What's your preference for a placeholder? Nothing? Broken image? That's fine,
but I prefer Bloomberg's low quality version.

~~~
x1798DE
My preference would be something CSS or HTML based where if JS is off it still
displays an image. I am not a super web developer or anything, but how about a
fixed-size <div> block with the background set to the low-resolution version
that contains the high-resolution version? Or just both images, stacked on top
of one another with the high-resolution version positioned higher in the
z-stack?

Looks like they didn't even add a <noscript> tag (though generally I think
uMatrix doesn't play nicely with noscript because scripting is selectively
disabled, not entirely disabled), which would be at least a token effort
towards alleviating the problem.

